# 0.57.05 - quicksync tests



## Jim (Sep 25, 2013)

Palana did some stuff with quicksync.  I don't quite know what, but it was stuff none the less, and stuff that needs testing.

So, without further delay, tests!

Link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download


 More quicksync tests! (palana)
 Added some more hook checks to prevent OBS crashes (r1ch)
 More bugfixes
 Added an option to only display connected audio devices in audio settings to prevent confusion for users
 More quicksync fixes
Made a decklink/blackmagic device fix to ensure they choose the correct resolution when custom resolution is off (they should always choose the internally set resolution now so there's no need to have to match the exact resolution anymore with custom resolution)


----------



## ExitSign (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.01 - quicksync tests*

I'm getting the following error when previewing/streaming with QSV enabled:

QSVHelper.exe has exited because of an incompatible qsvimpl custom parameter

Log:


Spoiler



17:51:38: Open Broadcaster Software v0.57.01 quicksync tests - 64bit (　^ω^)
17:51:38: -------------------------------
17:51:38: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
17:51:38: CPU Speed: 3500MHz
17:51:38: Physical Memory:  16253MB Total, 7210MB Free
17:51:38: stepping id: 3, model 12, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
17:51:38: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
17:51:38: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
17:51:38: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
17:51:38: Aero is Enabled
17:51:38: -------------------------------
17:51:38: OBS Modules:
17:51:38: Base Address     Module
17:51:38: 000000003F6D0000 OBS.exe
17:51:38: 00000000DB610000 OBSApi.dll
17:51:38: 00000000E91D0000 DShowPlugin.dll
17:51:38: 00000000EA8F0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
17:51:38: 00000000EDFC0000 NoiseGate.dll
17:51:38: 00000000EBA60000 PSVPlugin.dll
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: Adapter 1
17:51:38:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
17:51:38:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2086993920
17:51:38:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: Adapter 2
17:51:38:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
17:51:38:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
17:51:38:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
17:51:38: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-26, 17:51:38===============================================
17:51:38:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
17:51:38:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
17:51:38:   Output resolution: 1280x720
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: Audio Format: 44100hz
17:51:38: Playback device Default
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (5- Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (5- Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: Audio Encoding: AAC
17:51:38:     bitrate: 128
17:51:38: Using Monitor Capture
17:51:38: Found QSV hardware support
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
17:51:38: Using 13 bitstreams and 13 frame buffers
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: Video Encoding: QSV
17:51:38:     fps: 30
17:51:38:     width: 1280, height: 720
17:51:38:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
17:51:38:     CBR: yes
17:51:38:     CFR: yes
17:51:38:     max bitrate: 3500
17:51:38: ------------------------------------------
17:51:38: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (5- Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
17:51:38: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (5- Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000

Error: QSVHelper.exe has exited because of an incompatible qsvimpl custom parameter



BUT, when I add 'qsvimpl=,d3d9,1.6' to the custom settings. It works!

but looking at the log, there should really be no difference as they both use: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)

Log:


Spoiler



18:07:33: Open Broadcaster Software v0.57.01 quicksync tests - 64bit (　^ω^)
18:07:33: -------------------------------
18:07:33: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
18:07:33: CPU Speed: 3500MHz
18:07:33: Physical Memory:  16253MB Total, 7064MB Free
18:07:33: stepping id: 3, model 12, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
18:07:33: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
18:07:33: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
18:07:33: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
18:07:33: Aero is Enabled
18:07:33: -------------------------------
18:07:33: OBS Modules:
18:07:33: Base Address     Module
18:07:33: 000000003F870000 OBS.exe
18:07:33: 00000000CAEE0000 OBSApi.dll
18:07:33: 00000000E91D0000 DShowPlugin.dll
18:07:33: 00000000E94E0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
18:07:33: 00000000EDFF0000 NoiseGate.dll
18:07:33: 00000000EBA60000 PSVPlugin.dll
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: Adapter 1
18:07:33:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
18:07:33:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2086993920
18:07:33:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: Adapter 2
18:07:33:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
18:07:33:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
18:07:33:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
18:07:33: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-26, 18:07:33===============================================
18:07:33:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
18:07:33:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
18:07:33:   Output resolution: 1280x720
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: Audio Format: 44100hz
18:07:33: Playback device Default
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (5- Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (5- Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: Audio Encoding: AAC
18:07:33:     bitrate: 128
18:07:33: Using graphics capture
18:07:33: Found QSV hardware support
18:07:33: Using custom encoder settings: "qsvimpl=,d3d9,1.6"
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
18:07:33: Using 13 bitstreams and 13 frame buffers
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: Video Encoding: QSV
18:07:33:     fps: 30
18:07:33:     width: 1280, height: 720
18:07:33:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
18:07:33:     CBR: yes
18:07:33:     CFR: yes
18:07:33:     max bitrate: 3500
18:07:33: ------------------------------------------
18:07:33: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (5- Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
18:07:33: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (5- Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
18:07:34: Total frames encoded: 0, total frames duplicated: 0 (-1.#J%)
18:07:34: Total frames rendered: 21, number of late frames: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
18:07:34: 
18:07:34: Profiler time results:
18:07:34: 
18:07:34: ==============================================================
18:07:34: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.122 ms] [children: 8.1%] [unaccounted: 91.9%]
18:07:34: | scene->Preprocess - [0.032%] [avg time: 0.001 ms]
18:07:34: | GPU download and conversion - [8.07%] [avg time: 0.252 ms] [children: 8.04%] [unaccounted: 0.032%]
18:07:34: | | flush - [8.04%] [avg time: 0.251 ms]
18:07:34: ==============================================================
18:07:34: 
18:07:34: 
18:07:34: Profiler CPU results:
18:07:34: 
18:07:34: ==============================================================
18:07:34: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 1.485 ms, total 31.2 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:07:34: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:07:34: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:07:34: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:07:34: ==============================================================
18:07:34: 
18:07:34: =====Stream End: 2013-09-26, 18:07:34=================================================


----------



## Palana (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.01 - quicksync tests*



			
				ExitSign said:
			
		

> I'm getting the following error when previewing/streaming with QSV enabled:
> 
> QSVHelper.exe has exited because of an incompatible qsvimpl custom parameter


Could you also post the QSVHelper.log (located in pluginData) for that run?


----------



## ExitSign (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.01 - quicksync tests*



			
				Palana said:
			
		

> ExitSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's only this in QSVHelper.log (53 bytes):

--
Using 13 encode tasks and 13 internal frame buffers
--


----------



## Palana (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.01 - quicksync tests*

The problem is fixed in latest git (as discussed on irc)


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.01 - quicksync tests*

Then I shall update the test build


----------



## Absarn (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.02 - quicksync tests*

Keep getting a blackscreen in the stream, and it might work if you're restarting the stream plenty of times.


```
21:57:25: Open Broadcaster Software v0.57.02 quicksync tests - 64bit (　^ω^)
21:57:25: -------------------------------
21:57:25: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
21:57:25: CPU Speed: 3292MHz
21:57:25: Physical Memory:  8109MB Total, 4987MB Free
21:57:25: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
21:57:25: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:57:25: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
21:57:25: monitor 3: pos={3600, 0}, size={1024, 768}
21:57:25: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
21:57:25: Aero is Enabled
21:57:25: -------------------------------
21:57:25: OBS Modules:
21:57:25: Base Address     Module
21:57:25: 000000003FC10000 OBS.exe
21:57:25: 00000000DEBC0000 OBSApi.dll
21:57:25: 00000000F6390000 DShowPlugin.dll
21:57:25: 00000000F0E10000 GraphicsCapture.dll
21:57:25: 00000000F0D70000 NoiseGate.dll
21:57:25: 00000000F02C0000 PSVPlugin.dll
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25: Adapter 1
21:57:25:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
21:57:25:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2086993920
21:57:25:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25: Adapter 2
21:57:25:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
21:57:25:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
21:57:25:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
21:57:25: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-26, 21:57:25===============================================
21:57:25:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:57:25:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
21:57:25:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25: Audio Format: 44100hz
21:57:25: Playback device Default
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:57:25:     bitrate: 160
21:57:25: Using bitmap image
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
21:57:25:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
21:57:25:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
21:57:25:     audio device: Disable,
21:57:25:     audio device id Disabled,
21:57:25: 
21:57:25: Using directshow input
21:57:25: ------------------------------------------
21:57:25:     device: AVerMedia HD Capture C985 Bus 2,
21:57:25:     device id \\?\pci#ven_1af2&dev_a001&subsys_a0011af2&rev_00#4&1aa6ed88&0&0009#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{957bd672-7934-4b55-b81a-3e22b14c679a},
21:57:25:     chosen type: YV12, usingFourCC: true, res: 1920x1080 - 1920x1080, frameIntervals: 333333-666666, fourCC: 'YV12'
21:57:25: 
21:57:25:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 48000, block size: 4
21:57:25: Using directshow input
21:57:26: Found QSV hardware support
21:57:26: ------------------------------------------
21:57:26: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
21:57:26: Using 13 bitstreams and 13 frame buffers
21:57:26: ------------------------------------------
21:57:26: Video Encoding: QSV
21:57:26:     fps: 60
21:57:26:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:57:26:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
21:57:26:     CBR: yes
21:57:26:     CFR: no
21:57:26:     max bitrate: 3000
21:57:26: ------------------------------------------
21:57:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
21:57:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
21:57:27: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
21:57:27:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
21:57:27:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
21:57:28: Completed handshake with rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app in 414 ms.
21:57:29: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
21:57:29: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
21:58:05: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
21:58:05:   New Scene
21:58:05: Using bitmap image
21:58:05: ------------------------------------------
21:58:05:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
21:58:05:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
21:58:05:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
21:58:05:     audio device: Disable,
21:58:05:     audio device id Disabled,
21:58:05: 
21:58:05: Using directshow input
21:58:05: Using graphics capture
21:58:07: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 1764 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
21:58:08: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
21:58:08:   New Scene
21:58:08: Using bitmap image
21:58:08: ------------------------------------------
21:58:08:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
21:58:08:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
21:58:08:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
21:58:08:     audio device: Disable,
21:58:08:     audio device id Disabled,
21:58:08: 
21:58:08: Using directshow input
21:58:08: Using graphics capture
21:58:09: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 1278 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
21:58:23: Total frames encoded: 3366, total frames duplicated: 177 (5.26%)
21:58:23: Total frames rendered: 3205, number of late frames: 4 (0.12%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
21:58:23: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
21:58:23: Average send payload: 9258 bytes, average send interval: 23 ms
21:58:23: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
21:58:23: Number of b-frames dropped: 9 (0.28%), Number of p-frames dropped: 2 (0.062%), Total 11 (0.34%)
21:58:23: Number of bytes sent: 21156300
21:58:23: 
21:58:23: Profiler time results:
21:58:23: 
21:58:23: ==============================================================
21:58:23: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.404 ms] [children: 34%] [unaccounted: 66%]
21:58:23: | scene->Preprocess - [27.3%] [avg time: 0.657 ms]
21:58:23: | GPU download and conversion - [6.7%] [avg time: 0.161 ms] [children: 4.99%] [unaccounted: 1.71%]
21:58:23: | | flush - [3.24%] [avg time: 0.078 ms]
21:58:23: | | CopyResource - [1.5%] [avg time: 0.036 ms]
21:58:23: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.25%] [avg time: 0.006 ms]
21:58:23: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.56 ms] [children: 99.3%] [unaccounted: 0.714%]
21:58:23: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.3%] [avg time: 0.556 ms]
21:58:23: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.052 ms] [children: 53.8%] [unaccounted: 46.2%]
21:58:23: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [48.1%] [avg time: 0.025 ms]
21:58:23: | QueueEncodeTask - [5.77%] [avg time: 0.003 ms]
21:58:23: ==============================================================
21:58:23: 
21:58:23: 
21:58:23: Profiler CPU results:
21:58:23: 
21:58:23: ==============================================================
21:58:23: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0.9 ms, total 2886.02 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 0.491 ms, total 1575.61 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0.053 ms, total 171.602 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 46.801 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: | | CopyResource - [cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 46.8 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [cpu time: avg 0.004 ms, total 15.6 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: Convert444Threads - [cpu time: avg 0.417 ms, total 2652.02 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
21:58:23: | Convert444toNV12 - [cpu time: avg 0.417 ms, total 2652.02 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
21:58:23: encoder thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: | QueueEncodeTask - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
21:58:23: ==============================================================
21:58:23: 
21:58:23: =====Stream End: 2013-09-26, 21:58:23=================================================
```


----------



## d967 (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.02 - quicksync tests*

Nice you are improving Quicksync support :)

So far I have noticed the following:
-Now unable to stream 1080p@60fps, OBS reports slow encoding speed, stream video disappears or laggy.
-1080p@50 fps still possible, but FPS drops to 40-45 on recorded stream playback, but still looks good.
-Ingame sound disappeared after ~ 20 minutes of gameplay
-Noticeable video quality improve (1080@5Mbit) QSV becoming a really nice thing, I hope we will be able to
change more encoding options for QSV, mostly quality level.

I wonder, does overclocking intel GPU increases encoding speed too?


----------



## Palana (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.02 - quicksync tests*



			
				Absarn said:
			
		

> Keep getting a blackscreen in the stream, and it might work if you're restarting the stream plenty of times.
> 
> …


From your log you may want to consider making your webcam a global source.

As for the black video, it also happened in the past, but it's nearly impossible to reproduce the issue reliably; plus so far neither vods nor local recordings exhibited the same issue



			
				d967 said:
			
		

> Nice you are improving Quicksync support :)
> 
> So far I have noticed the following:
> -Now unable to stream 1080p@60fps, OBS reports slow encoding speed, stream video disappears or laggy.
> ...


Logs? I don't see any slowdowns for 1080p60 on my machine (i5 2500K overclocked to 4.2 GHz); do you see the same issues with QSV disabled?


----------



## Absarn (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.02 - quicksync tests*



> As for the black video, it also happened in the past, but it's nearly impossible to reproduce the issue reliably; plus so far neither vods nor local recordings exhibited the same issue




Strange thing though, since the black screen issue started after the 0.554b version.


----------



## Floatingthru (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.02 - quicksync tests*

I haven't been able to reproduce the black screen issue with QSV either. This .02 test build completely breaks QSV for me in both headless and fake/real monitor situations. In headless mode the error "QSVHelper.exe has exited with code 5 (before response)" pops then closes OBS, and when using extended monitor all the frames lag as shown in the logfile below. Version .01 works just fine, though.

http://pastebin.com/YrM8PGG7

EDIT: Palana made a small fix and everything works again huzzah.


----------



## d967 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.02 - quicksync tests*



			
				Palana said:
			
		

> Logs? I don't see any slowdowns for 1080p60 on my machine (i5 2500K overclocked to 4.2 GHz); do you see the same issues with QSV disabled?



my system is 4770K@4.4Ghz / win7 64bit / Game is Starcraft2.
with stream settings 1080p 60fps 5Mbit QSV on and superfast preset, If I alt tab from game while
video source mode is "game capture" video stream stops, only sound resumes, and OBS reports
encoding is too slow. I need to restart broadcast to make it running. 



Spoiler



00:04:35: Open Broadcaster Software v0.57.03 quicksync tests - 64bit (　^ω^)
00:04:35: -------------------------------
00:04:35: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
00:04:35: CPU Speed: 3506MHz
00:04:35: Physical Memory:  8064MB Total, 3313MB Free
00:04:35: stepping id: 3, model 12, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
00:04:35: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
00:04:35: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
00:04:35: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
00:04:35: Aero is Disabled
00:04:35: -------------------------------
00:04:35: OBS Modules:
00:04:35: Base Address     Module
00:04:35: 000000003F460000 OBS.exe
00:04:35: 00000000E3620000 OBSApi.dll
00:04:35: 00000000FA060000 DShowPlugin.dll
00:04:35: 00000000FAA90000 GraphicsCapture.dll
00:04:35: 00000000FA950000 NoiseGate.dll
00:04:35: 00000000FA8A0000 PSVPlugin.dll
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: Adapter 1
00:04:35:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
00:04:35:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 3140157440
00:04:35:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3959810048
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: Adapter 2
00:04:35:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
00:04:35:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
00:04:35:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
00:04:35: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-28, 00:04:35===============================================
00:04:35:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
00:04:35:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
00:04:35:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780...
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: Audio Format: 48000hz
00:04:35: Playback device Default
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: Using desktop audio input: Наушники (3- ASUS XONAR PHOEBUS Audio Device)
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: Audio Encoding: AAC
00:04:35:     bitrate: 128
00:04:35: Using graphics capture
00:04:35: Found QSV hardware support
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
00:04:35: Using 13 bitstreams and 13 frame buffers
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: Video Encoding: QSV
00:04:35:     fps: 60
00:04:35:     width: 1920, height: 1080
00:04:35:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
00:04:35:     CBR: yes
00:04:35:     CFR: yes
00:04:35:     max bitrate: 5000
00:04:35: ------------------------------------------
00:04:35: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Наушники (3- ASUS XONAR PHOEBUS Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
Warning -- SharedTexCapture::Init: Could not open file mapping: 2
00:04:37: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
00:04:37:   Server selection: rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app
00:04:37:   Interface: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V (ethernet, 100 mbps)
00:04:38: Completed handshake with rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app in 509 ms.
00:04:40: SharedTexCapture hooked
00:04:40: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
00:04:40: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:40: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:41: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 11913 / 656384)
00:04:42: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 656384)
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:47: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 0 / 656384)
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:52: Error: all frames are in use
00:04:52: Error: all frames are in use
00:06:24: Total frames encoded: 5038, total frames duplicated: 4142 (82.22%)
00:06:24: Number of frames skipped due to encoder lag: 4083 (81.04%)
00:06:24: Total frames rendered: 921, number of late frames: 4 (0.43%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
00:06:25: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
00:06:25: Average send payload: 9305 bytes, average send interval: 18 ms
00:06:25: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
00:06:25: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
00:06:25: Number of bytes sent: 50908163
00:06:25: 
00:06:25: Profiler time results:
00:06:25: 
00:06:25: ==============================================================
00:06:25: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.608 ms] [children: 8.08%] [unaccounted: 91.9%]
00:06:25: | scene->Preprocess - [0.0622%] [avg time: 0.001 ms]
00:06:25: | GPU download and conversion - [8.02%] [avg time: 0.129 ms] [children: 6.22%] [unaccounted: 1.8%]
00:06:25: | | flush - [4.54%] [avg time: 0.073 ms]
00:06:25: | | CopyResource - [1.31%] [avg time: 0.021 ms]
00:06:25: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.373%] [avg time: 0.006 ms]
00:06:25: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 1.606 ms] [children: 99.6%] [unaccounted: 0.374%]
00:06:25: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.6%] [avg time: 1.6 ms]
00:06:25: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 18.502 ms] [children: 99.8%] [unaccounted: 0.227%]
00:06:25: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [99.8%] [avg time: 18.456 ms]
00:06:25: | QueueEncodeTask - [0.0216%] [avg time: 0.004 ms]
00:06:25: ==============================================================
00:06:25: 
00:06:25: 
00:06:25: Profiler CPU results:
00:06:25: 
00:06:25: ==============================================================
00:06:25: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0.152 ms, total 140.401 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0.033 ms, total 31.2 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0.033 ms, total 31.2 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: | | CopyResource - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: Convert444Threads - [cpu time: avg 1.61 ms, total 2808.02 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
00:06:25: | Convert444toNV12 - [cpu time: avg 1.61 ms, total 2808.02 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
00:06:25: encoder thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: | QueueEncodeTask - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:06:25: ==============================================================
00:06:25: 
00:06:25: =====Stream End: 2013-09-28, 00:06:25=================================================
00:06:48: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-28, 00:06:48===============================================
00:06:48:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
00:06:48:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
00:06:48:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
00:06:48: ------------------------------------------
00:06:48: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780...
00:06:48: ------------------------------------------
00:06:48: Audio Format: 48000hz
00:06:48: Playback device Default
00:06:48: ------------------------------------------
00:06:48: Using desktop audio input: Наушники (3- ASUS XONAR PHOEBUS Audio Device)
00:06:48: ------------------------------------------
00:06:48: Audio Encoding: AAC
00:06:48:     bitrate: 128
00:06:48: Using graphics capture
00:06:49: Found QSV hardware support
00:06:49: ------------------------------------------
00:06:49: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
00:06:49: Using 13 bitstreams and 13 frame buffers
00:06:49: ------------------------------------------
00:06:49: Video Encoding: QSV
00:06:49:     fps: 60
00:06:49:     width: 1920, height: 1080
00:06:49:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
00:06:49:     CBR: yes
00:06:49:     CFR: yes
00:06:49:     max bitrate: 5000
00:06:49: ------------------------------------------
00:06:49: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Наушники (3- ASUS XONAR PHOEBUS Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
00:06:49: SharedTexCapture hooked
00:06:49: 
00:06:49: Profiler result for the last frame:
00:06:49: ==============================================================
00:06:49: video thread frame - [time: 16.626 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
00:06:49: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:06:49: | GPU download and conversion - [time: 0.185 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:06:49: | | flush - [time: 0.181 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:06:49: ==============================================================
00:06:49: 
00:06:50: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
00:06:50:   Server selection: rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app
00:06:50:   Interface: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V (ethernet, 100 mbps)
00:06:50: Completed handshake with rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app in 442 ms.
00:06:53: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
00:06:53: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
00:06:54: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 0 / 656384)
00:06:57: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 0 / 656384)
00:06:58: SharedTexCapture hooked
00:06:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:06:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:12: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 0 / 656384)
00:07:57: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:57: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:58: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:07:59: Error: all frames are in use
00:08:19: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 1048576 (buffer: 0 / 656384)
00:08:42: Total frames encoded: 6023, total frames duplicated: 1865 (30.96%)
00:08:42: Number of frames skipped due to encoder lag: 1817 (30.17%)
00:08:42: Total frames rendered: 4184, number of late frames: 5 (0.12%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
00:08:42: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
00:08:42: Average send payload: 9792 bytes, average send interval: 17 ms
00:08:42: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
00:08:42: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
00:08:42: Number of bytes sent: 61582092
00:08:42: 
00:08:42: Profiler time results:
00:08:42: 
00:08:42: ==============================================================
00:08:42: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.585 ms] [children: 14.4%] [unaccounted: 85.6%]
00:08:42: | scene->Preprocess - [0.171%] [avg time: 0.001 ms]
00:08:42: | GPU download and conversion - [14.2%] [avg time: 0.083 ms] [children: 11.5%] [unaccounted: 2.74%]
00:08:42: | | flush - [8.21%] [avg time: 0.048 ms]
00:08:42: | | CopyResource - [2.56%] [avg time: 0.015 ms]
00:08:42: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.684%] [avg time: 0.004 ms]
00:08:42: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 1.461 ms] [children: 99.7%] [unaccounted: 0.274%]
00:08:42: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.7%] [avg time: 1.457 ms]
00:08:42: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 7.139 ms] [children: 99.5%] [unaccounted: 0.532%]
00:08:42: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [99.4%] [avg time: 7.098 ms]
00:08:42: | QueueEncodeTask - [0.042%] [avg time: 0.003 ms]
00:08:42: ==============================================================
00:08:42: 
00:08:42: 
00:08:42: Profiler CPU results:
00:08:42: 
00:08:42: ==============================================================
00:08:42: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0.029 ms, total 124.8 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 31.2 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 15.6 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: | | CopyResource - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: Convert444Threads - [cpu time: avg 1.258 ms, total 10436.5 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
00:08:42: | Convert444toNV12 - [cpu time: avg 1.258 ms, total 10436.5 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
00:08:42: encoder thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: | QueueEncodeTask - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
00:08:42: ==============================================================
00:08:42: 
00:08:42: =====Stream End: 2013-09-28, 00:08:42=================================================
00:10:57: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-28, 00:10:57===============================================
00:10:57:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
00:10:57:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
00:10:57:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
00:10:57: ------------------------------------------
00:10:57: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780...
00:10:58: ------------------------------------------
00:10:58: Audio Format: 48000hz
00:10:58: Playback device Default
00:10:58: ------------------------------------------
00:10:58: Using desktop audio input: Наушники (3- ASUS XONAR PHOEBUS Audio Device)
00:10:58: ------------------------------------------
00:10:58: Audio Encoding: AAC
00:10:58:     bitrate: 128
00:10:58: Using graphics capture
00:10:58: ------------------------------------------
00:10:58: Video Encoding: x264
00:10:58:     fps: 60
00:10:58:     width: 1920, height: 1080
00:10:58:     preset: superfast
00:10:58:     profile: high
00:10:58:     keyint: 120
00:10:58:     CBR: yes
00:10:58:     CFR: yes
00:10:58:     max bitrate: 5000
00:10:58:     buffer size: 5000
00:10:58: ------------------------------------------
00:10:58: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Наушники (3- ASUS XONAR PHOEBUS Audio Device)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
00:10:58: SharedTexCapture hooked
00:10:58: 
00:10:58: Profiler result for the last frame:
00:10:58: ==============================================================
00:10:58: video thread frame - [time: 37.147 ms (cpu time: 31.2 ms)]
00:10:58: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:10:58: | GPU download and conversion - [time: 0.27 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:10:58: | | flush - [time: 0.265 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:10:58: ==============================================================
00:10:58: 
00:10:58: 
00:10:58: Profiler result for the last frame:
00:10:58: ==============================================================
00:10:58: video thread frame - [time: 0.589 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:10:58: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:10:58: | GPU download and conversion - [time: 0.16 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:10:58: | | flush - [time: 0.158 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
00:10:58: ==============================================================
00:10:58: 
00:10:59: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
00:10:59:   Server selection: rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app
00:10:59:   Interface: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V (ethernet, 100 mbps)
00:11:00: Completed handshake with rtmp://live-fra.justin.tv/app in 474 ms.
00:11:01: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
00:11:01: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
00:11:02: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
00:11:02: SharedTexCapture hooked
00:11:03: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 131072 (buffer: 319185 / 656384)
00:11:03: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 262144 (buffer: 388140 / 656384)
00:11:04: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 524288 (buffer: 7766 / 656384)
00:11:09: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Increasing send buffer to ISB 1048576 (buffer: 0 / 656384)

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0005

Your video card disappeared from the system. Please check for possible hardware / driver issues. This error can also occur if you have enabled opencl in x264 custom settings.


----------



## Krazy (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.03 - quicksync tests*

well, QSV ignores x264 presets, and if you are using Game Capture on a fullscreen game and then alt tab, the game minimizes and stops rendering.


----------



## d967 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.03 - quicksync tests*

Just tried setting game to "windowed full screen" and capture method changed to "monitor capture" no problems now.


----------



## Absarn (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.03 - quicksync tests*

Seems to be a massive video stutter in 0.57.03 here's the latest vod while i was trying it.

http://www.twitch.tv/theabsarn_testing/b/465505158


I hade to delete most of the error since it was full of Error: "all frames are in use"

Hopefully it wont affect the logg in anyway.

Edit: Changed the FPS to 50 and the stutter was gone.


```
01:02:21: Open Broadcaster Software v0.57.03 quicksync tests - 64bit (　^ω^)
01:02:21: -------------------------------
01:02:21: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
01:02:21: CPU Speed: 3292MHz
01:02:21: Physical Memory:  8109MB Total, 5157MB Free
01:02:21: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
01:02:21: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
01:02:21: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
01:02:21: monitor 3: pos={3600, 0}, size={1280, 720}
01:02:21: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
01:02:21: Aero is Disabled
01:02:21: -------------------------------
01:02:21: OBS Modules:
01:02:21: Base Address     Module
01:02:21: 000000003F730000 OBS.exe
01:02:21: 00000000DF030000 OBSApi.dll
01:02:21: 00000000E8130000 DShowPlugin.dll
01:02:21: 00000000E8100000 GraphicsCapture.dll
01:02:21: 00000000F13C0000 NoiseGate.dll
01:02:21: 00000000F3390000 PSVPlugin.dll
01:02:21: ------------------------------------------
01:02:21: Adapter 1
01:02:21:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
01:02:21:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2086993920
01:02:21:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
01:02:21: ------------------------------------------
01:02:21: Adapter 2
01:02:21:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
01:02:21:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
01:02:21:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
01:02:21: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-28, 01:02:21===============================================
01:02:21:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
01:02:21:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
01:02:21:   Output resolution: 1280x720
01:02:21: ------------------------------------------
01:02:21: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
01:02:22: ------------------------------------------
01:02:22: Audio Format: 44100hz
01:02:22: Playback device Default
01:02:22: ------------------------------------------
01:02:22: Using desktop audio input: Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)
01:02:22: ------------------------------------------
01:02:22: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)
01:02:22: ------------------------------------------
01:02:22: Audio Encoding: AAC
01:02:22:     bitrate: 160
01:02:22: Using bitmap image
01:02:22: ------------------------------------------
01:02:22:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
01:02:22:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
01:02:22:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
01:02:22:     audio device: Disable,
01:02:22:     audio device id Disabled,
01:02:22: 
01:02:23: Using directshow input
01:02:24: Using Monitor Capture
01:02:26: Found QSV hardware support
01:02:26: ------------------------------------------
01:02:26: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
01:02:26: Using 13 bitstreams and 13 frame buffers
01:02:26: ------------------------------------------
01:02:26: Video Encoding: QSV
01:02:26:     fps: 60
01:02:26:     width: 1280, height: 720
01:02:26:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
01:02:26:     CBR: yes
01:02:26:     CFR: no
01:02:26:     max bitrate: 3000
01:02:26: ------------------------------------------
01:02:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Högtalare (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
01:02:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
01:02:27: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
01:02:27:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
01:02:27:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
01:02:28: Completed handshake with rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app in 411 ms.
01:02:30: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
01:02:30: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
Warning -- Capture BitBlt failed (6)..  just so you know
01:04:41: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
01:04:41:   New Scene
01:04:41: Using bitmap image
01:04:41: Using graphics capture
Warning -- GraphicsCaptureSource::BeginScene: Failed to inject library, error code = 1300
01:04:43: PERFORMANCE WARNING: Scene change took 2286 ms, maybe some sources should be global sources?
01:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:43: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:45: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:47: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:47: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:50: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
01:04:51: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:01: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:01: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Capture window 0x0003036A invalid or changing, terminating capture
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:03: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:04: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:05: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:05: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:05: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:05: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:05: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:05: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:06: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:06: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:06: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:06: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:06: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:06: Error: all frames are in use
01:14:06: Total frames encoded: 41987, total frames duplicated: 753 (1.79%)
01:14:06: Number of frames skipped due to encoder lag: 192 (0.46%)
01:14:06: Total frames rendered: 41516, number of late frames: 23 (0.06%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
01:14:07: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
01:14:07: Average send payload: 8238 bytes, average send interval: 20 ms
01:14:07: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
01:14:07: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
01:14:07: Number of bytes sent: 275945550
01:14:07: 
01:14:07: Profiler time results:
01:14:07: 
01:14:07: ==============================================================
01:14:07: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.261 ms] [children: 74.6%] [unaccounted: 25.4%]
01:14:07: | scene->Preprocess - [62.6%] [avg time: 0.79 ms]
01:14:07: | GPU download and conversion - [12%] [avg time: 0.151 ms] [children: 10.2%] [unaccounted: 1.74%]
01:14:07: | | flush - [7.85%] [avg time: 0.099 ms]
01:14:07: | | CopyResource - [1.74%] [avg time: 0.022 ms]
01:14:07: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.634%] [avg time: 0.008 ms]
01:14:07: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 0.55 ms] [children: 99.1%] [unaccounted: 0.909%]
01:14:07: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.1%] [avg time: 0.545 ms]
01:14:07: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.139 ms] [children: 79.9%] [unaccounted: 20.1%]
01:14:07: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [77.7%] [avg time: 0.108 ms]
01:14:07: | QueueEncodeTask - [2.16%] [avg time: 0.003 ms]
01:14:07: ==============================================================
01:14:07: 
01:14:07: 
01:14:07: Profiler CPU results:
01:14:07: 
01:14:07: ==============================================================
01:14:07: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0.647 ms, total 26879 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 0.447 ms, total 18579.7 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0.06 ms, total 2527.22 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0.042 ms, total 1778.41 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: | | CopyResource - [cpu time: avg 0.009 ms, total 390.002 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 280.805 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: Convert444Threads - [cpu time: avg 0.267 ms, total 22198.9 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
01:14:07: | Convert444toNV12 - [cpu time: avg 0.264 ms, total 21980.5 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
01:14:07: encoder thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 140.401 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 46.801 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: | QueueEncodeTask - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 15.6 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:14:07: ==============================================================
01:14:07: 
01:14:07: =====Stream End: 2013-09-28, 01:14:07=================================================
```


----------



## slickpad (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*

I had commented on a previous thread for the test build, as well as created a topic under the bug report forum, but it appears that in version 0.57.03, the problem of using two gpus, in addition to my onboard intel graphics, has been fixed. My setup is as follows:

GTX 460        - Main monitor
GT 610          - Left monitor
Intel HD 2000 - Right monitor

In older versions, quicksync failed to work, and my stream would lag, resulting in me having to remove my gt610 and run two monitors off of my GTX 460 in order to make use of quicksync. A million thank yous for this fix!

***EDIT***

In version 0.57.04, it appears that at random, quicksync chooses whether or not to initialize. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 attempts at previewing my stream in order to get quicksync to work.


----------



## Tak0r (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*

QSV doesen't work for me anymore 

It always shows QSVHelper has exited with with code 5 (before response)

QSVHelper.log is empty


```
18:42:05: Open Broadcaster Software v0.57.04 quicksync tests - 64bit (　^ω^)
18:42:05: -------------------------------
18:42:05: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
18:42:05: CPU Speed: 3500MHz
18:42:05: Physical Memory:  16274MB Total, 9419MB Free
18:42:05: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
18:42:05: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
18:42:05: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
18:42:05: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
18:42:05: Aero is Enabled
18:42:05: -------------------------------
18:42:05: OBS Modules:
18:42:05: Base Address     Module
18:42:05: 000000003F430000 OBS.exe
18:42:05: 00000000DBA30000 OBSApi.dll
18:42:05: 00000000DFDF0000 DShowPlugin.dll
18:42:05: 00000000FB760000 GraphicsCapture.dll
18:42:05: 00000000EAD30000 NoiseGate.dll
18:42:05: 00000000E0C50000 PSVPlugin.dll
18:42:05: ------------------------------------------
18:42:05: Adapter 1
18:42:05:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
18:42:05:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2119376896
18:42:05:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3969067008
18:42:05: ------------------------------------------
18:42:05: Adapter 2
18:42:05:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
18:42:05:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
18:42:05:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
18:42:05: =====Stream Start: 2013-09-28, 18:42:05===============================================
18:42:05:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
18:42:05:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
18:42:05:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
18:42:05: ------------------------------------------
18:42:05: Loading up D3D10 on AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series...
18:42:05: ------------------------------------------
18:42:05: Audio Format: 48000hz
18:42:05: Playback device Default
18:42:05: ------------------------------------------
18:42:05: Using desktop audio input: Line 1 (Virtual Audio Cable)
18:42:05: ------------------------------------------
18:42:05: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Logitech G930 Headset)
18:42:05: ------------------------------------------
18:42:05: Audio Encoding: AAC
18:42:05:     bitrate: 128
18:42:05: Using graphics capture
18:42:05: Scene buffering time set to 700
18:42:05: Found QSV hardware support

Error: QSVHelper.exe has exited with code 5 (before response)
```

would be nice to have this feature back!

Edit: nvm connecting 1 monitor to the igp solved the problem.


----------



## viktor6 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*

helloHere such I problemmai

here are written as  *2013-09-28-2305-25.mp4*  no prefix *record*


----------



## HomeWorld (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*



			
				viktor6 said:
			
		

> helloHere such I problemmai
> 
> here are written as  *2013-09-28-2305-25.mp4*  no prefix *record*


*%* is an invalid char in the file name , so yeah, it will default to that form.
There are no special things like %date or %whatever (yet).


----------



## moraldino (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*

...


----------



## viktor6 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*



			
				HomeWorld said:
			
		

> viktor6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad, and this feature will be added?


----------



## Luk (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*



			
				viktor6 said:
			
		

> HomeWorld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said "(yet)", so I assume that it will be added somewhere in the future.


----------



## Krazy (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*

Currently if you don't specify a filename, it will label by date/time automatically.


----------



## H4ndy (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*

I run into a crash while recording League Of Legends with Quick Sync into a local file with 1080p, 48fps, 30 MBit/s bitrate.
I've attached log, crash log and dump. The resulting file was ~7.8GB in size and unplayable with MPC-HC and VLC.
Wasn't able to reproduce the crash so far unfortunately :/


----------



## DYAD (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*

There is a doubling of frames when using QSV and *enabled SLI*. If to use only 1 GPU (with QSV), video smooth. It is watched not only in BF4.

Enabled SLI - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5jc7jVxZEk
Disabled SLI - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF9FNDg314s

It can somehow fix it?


----------



## Absarn (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*

Well dont know if it's only me but there's some horrible rubberbanding when setting the frames to 60 fps.
So what i did was set it to 40 since it's not rubberbanding constantly might occur time to time.

http://www.twitch.tv/theabsarn/b/468518567

Also the quality has never been this good before with quicksync!


```
22:05:23: Open Broadcaster Software v0.57.04 quicksync tests - 64bit (　^ω^)
22:05:23: -------------------------------
22:05:23: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
22:05:23: CPU Speed: 3293MHz
22:05:23: Physical Memory:  8109MB Total, 5316MB Free
22:05:23: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
22:05:23: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
22:05:23: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
22:05:23: monitor 3: pos={3600, 0}, size={1280, 720}
22:05:23: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
22:05:23: Aero is Enabled
22:05:23: -------------------------------
22:05:23: OBS Modules:
22:05:23: Base Address     Module
22:05:23: 0000000080E70000 OBS.exe
22:05:23: 00000000F8240000 OBSApi.dll
22:05:23: 0000000007610000 DShowPlugin.dll
22:05:23: 0000000010610000 GraphicsCapture.dll
22:05:23: 00000000075B0000 NoiseGate.dll
22:05:23: 0000000007590000 PSVPlugin.dll
22:05:23: ------------------------------------------
22:05:23: Adapter 1
22:05:23:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
22:05:23:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2086797312
22:05:23:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
22:05:23: ------------------------------------------
22:05:23: Adapter 2
22:05:23:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
22:05:23:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 33554432
22:05:23:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
22:05:23: =====Stream Start: 2013-10-08, 22:05:23===============================================
22:05:23:   Multithreaded optimizations: Off
22:05:23:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
22:05:23:   Output resolution: 1280x720
22:05:23: ------------------------------------------
22:05:23: Loading up D3D10 on NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti...
22:05:24: ------------------------------------------
22:05:24: Audio Format: 44100hz
22:05:24: Playback device Default
22:05:24: ------------------------------------------
22:05:24: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
22:05:24: ------------------------------------------
22:05:24: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
22:05:24: ------------------------------------------
22:05:24: Audio Encoding: AAC
22:05:24:     bitrate: 128
22:05:24: Using bitmap image
22:05:24: ------------------------------------------
22:05:24:     device: Logitech HD Webcam C270,
22:05:24:     device id \\?\usb#vid_046d&pid_0825&mi_00#7&20540419&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\{bbefb6c7-2fc4-4139-bb8b-a58bba724083},
22:05:24:     chosen type: I420, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 333333-2000000, fourCC: 'I420'
22:05:24:     audio device: Disable,
22:05:24:     audio device id Disabled,
22:05:24: 
22:05:24: Using directshow input
22:05:25: Using Monitor Capture
22:05:25: Scene buffering time set to 700
22:05:26: Found QSV hardware support
22:05:26: ------------------------------------------
22:05:26: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE3 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
22:05:26: Using 13 bitstreams and 13 frame buffers
22:05:26: ------------------------------------------
22:05:26: Video Encoding: QSV
22:05:26:     fps: 45
22:05:26:     width: 1280, height: 720
22:05:26:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
22:05:26:     CBR: yes
22:05:26:     CFR: no
22:05:26:     max bitrate: 3000
22:05:26: ------------------------------------------
22:05:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 384000, samples per sec is 48000
22:05:26: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 352800, samples per sec is 44100
22:05:28: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
22:05:28:   Server selection: rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app
22:05:28:   Interface: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (ethernet, 1000 mbps)
22:05:28: Completed handshake with rtmp://live-arn.justin.tv/app in 429 ms.
22:05:30: SO_SNDBUF was at 65536
22:05:30: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
22:08:02: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
22:08:02:   New Scene
22:08:02: Using bitmap image
22:08:02: Using graphics capture
22:08:02: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:08:08: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
22:08:08: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:08:08: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
22:08:08: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:08:10: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:16: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:17: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:29: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:33: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:35: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:46: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:48: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:50: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:58: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:59: Error: all frames are in use
22:20:59: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:03: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:05: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:09: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:12: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:15: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:17: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:26: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:28: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:29: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:29: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:30: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:34: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:38: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:42: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:42: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:43: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:45: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:46: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:47: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:51: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:54: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:54: Error: all frames are in use
22:21:57: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:07: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:09: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:11: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:12: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:14: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:18: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:28: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:31: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:35: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:52: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:57: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:57: Error: all frames are in use
22:22:58: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:00: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:01: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:02: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:04: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:09: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:17: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:18: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:21: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:22: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:23: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:33: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:44: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:48: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:50: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:52: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:23:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:24:00: Error: all frames are in use
22:24:36: Error: all frames are in use
22:24:40: Error: all frames are in use
22:24:46: Error: all frames are in use
22:24:52: Exit signal received, terminating capture
22:24:56: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
22:24:56:   New Scene
22:24:56: Using bitmap image
22:24:56: Using Monitor Capture
22:25:15: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
22:25:15:   New Scene
22:25:15: Using bitmap image
22:25:15: Using graphics capture
22:25:17: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:25:19: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
22:25:19: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:25:19: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
22:25:19: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:25:20: Error: all frames are in use
22:25:20: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:21: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:22: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:22: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:26: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:27: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:32: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:33: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:37: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:39: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:39: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:41: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
22:35:41: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:35:41: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:45: Error: all frames are in use
22:35:47: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
22:35:47: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:35:47: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
22:35:47: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:51:09: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:12: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:17: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:20: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:22: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:22: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:23: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:24: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:26: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:35: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:36: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:37: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:40: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:42: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:43: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:44: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:50: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:52: Error: all frames are in use
22:51:56: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:07: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:10: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:10: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:16: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:20: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:22: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:26: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:28: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:31: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:34: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:34: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:35: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:35: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:36: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:37: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:38: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:39: Error: all frames are in use
22:52:44: Error: all frames are in use
22:53:02: Error: all frames are in use
22:53:28: Error: all frames are in use
22:53:58: Error: all frames are in use
22:53:59: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:00: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:02: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:06: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:19: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:26: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:30: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:33: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:34: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:34: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:36: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:38: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:40: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:42: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:50: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:56: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:57: Error: all frames are in use
22:54:58: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:02: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:03: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:06: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:11: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:12: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:14: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:15: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:15: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:18: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:19: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:22: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:23: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:25: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:28: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:29: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:34: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:35: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:38: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:42: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:48: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:51: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:54: Error: all frames are in use
22:55:56: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:00: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:01: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:02: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:08: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:08: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:10: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:15: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:16: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:17: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:20: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:24: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:30: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:37: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:39: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:40: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:46: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:48: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:48: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:56:58: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:00: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:04: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:04: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:05: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:06: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:07: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:09: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:09: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:13: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:15: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:26: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:27: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:32: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:32: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:38: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:38: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:43: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:45: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:47: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:50: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:51: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:51: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:52: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:53: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:54: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:55: Error: all frames are in use
22:57:59: Error: all frames are in use
01:15:56: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:02: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:07: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:19: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:21: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:29: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:36: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:37: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:40: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:42: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:44: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:53: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:55: Error: all frames are in use
01:16:59: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:05: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:08: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:12: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:17: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:19: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:30: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:35: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:37: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:39: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:43: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:46: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:48: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:49: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:52: Error: all frames are in use
01:17:58: Error: all frames are in use
01:18:11: Exit signal received, terminating capture
01:18:16: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
01:18:16:   New Scene
01:18:16: Using bitmap image
01:18:16: Using Monitor Capture
01:18:41: Total frames encoded: 521744, total frames duplicated: 1822 (0.35%)
01:18:41: Number of frames skipped due to encoder lag: 467 (0.09%)
01:18:41: Total frames rendered: 520885, number of late frames: 72 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
01:18:43: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
01:18:43: Average send payload: 8073 bytes, average send interval: 20 ms
01:18:43: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
01:18:43: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
01:18:43: Number of bytes sent: 4544141945
01:18:43: 
01:18:43: Profiler time results:
01:18:43: 
01:18:43: ==============================================================
01:18:43: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.53 ms] [children: 88.2%] [unaccounted: 11.8%]
01:18:43: | scene->Preprocess - [20.1%] [avg time: 0.307 ms]
01:18:43: | GPU download and conversion - [68.1%] [avg time: 1.042 ms] [children: 58.4%] [unaccounted: 9.67%]
01:18:43: | | flush - [7.39%] [avg time: 0.113 ms]
01:18:43: | | CopyResource - [0.0654%] [avg time: 0.001 ms]
01:18:43: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [51%] [avg time: 0.78 ms] [children: 48.6%] [unaccounted: 2.35%]
01:18:43: | | | Convert444toNV12 - [48.6%] [avg time: 0.744 ms]
01:18:43: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.204 ms] [children: 31.9%] [unaccounted: 68.1%]
01:18:43: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [29.9%] [avg time: 0.061 ms]
01:18:43: | QueueEncodeTask - [1.96%] [avg time: 0.004 ms]
01:18:43: ==============================================================
01:18:43: 
01:18:43: 
01:18:43: Profiler CPU results:
01:18:43: 
01:18:43: ==============================================================
01:18:43: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0.897 ms, total 467609 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 0.157 ms, total 82187.5 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0.698 ms, total 363859 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0.097 ms, total 50640.6 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: | | CopyResource - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 203.125 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [cpu time: avg 0.585 ms, total 305125 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: | | | Convert444toNV12 - [cpu time: avg 0.569 ms, total 296438 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: encoder thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 7671.88 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 2703.13 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: | QueueEncodeTask - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 390.625 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
01:18:43: ==============================================================
01:18:43: 
01:18:43: =====Stream End: 2013-10-09, 01:18:43=================================================
```


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2013)

Updated with some new quicksync fixes and some device tweaks for blackmagic/decklink (as well as other minor things/bugfixes)


----------



## PrefoX (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: 0.57.04 - quicksync tests*



			
				Absarn said:
			
		

> Well dont know if it's only me but there's some horrible rubberbanding when setting the frames to 60 fps.
> So what i did was set it to 40 since it's not rubberbanding constantly might occur time to time.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/theabsarn/b/468518567
> ...


horrible to watch with 40fps coz u cant put 40 fps constantly into a 60 hz monitor... thats why u should choose between 30/60fps


----------



## Absarn (Oct 10, 2013)

No more rubber banding with the 57.05 and it works like a charm for me for now. Just did 1 and a half hour streaming test.

http://www.twitch.tv/theabsarn/b/468906399

Specially even suprised that I'm able to stream this good with the setup i got on BF4 Beta which is poorly optimized.

Edit: Still getting those blackscreens time to time when I start up the stream.


----------



## parset07 (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to report one issue with the new .05 build.
You can see on this recorded stream that around every 30 min the stream crash/reconnect with gray screen.
Can you help me to fix this bug/issue with my setup: First interupt is on 29-30 min on this clip: Test Video


----------



## Absarn (Oct 11, 2013)

It's the vod that doesnt actually happen in the live stream.


----------



## Krazy (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, Twitch VODs are split up into 30 minute chunks, depending on the time of day, alignment of the stars, or if a butterfly flapped its wings in Zimbabwe, this may or may not be a smooth transition.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Oct 13, 2013)

Found problem and solution, right.
Quick Sync work not correct(black screen on stream and twitch says it's not h.264 video) on i5-3450 (hd 2500 intel graphics) with latest drivers(15.31.9). But work fine on older drivers (15.28.12). Intel don't want give me old drivers and i found it on google. HD 2500 is mistake, not 2000 and not 4000.

15.28.12 use:
QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)

Using 10 bitstreams and 13 frame buffers

15.31.9 use:
QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)

Using 10 bitstreams and 10 frame buffers

Maybe hd 2500 don't support d3d11 or something.


----------



## EJIeKTPuK (Oct 15, 2013)

Recently started broadcasting with Quick Sync. The main video card Radeon HD 7870, and is broadcast via the built-in processor 3570K. The CPU is minimal. And the game is fine. Thank you.


----------



## Palana (Oct 15, 2013)

ivannew2012 said:
			
		

> …
> 
> 15.28.12 use:
> QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D9)
> ...



You could try the newer driver with custom (x264) parameter *qsvimpl=,d3d9,1.4* or *qsvimpl=,d3d9,1.6*, but the hd 2500 should support d3d11. Could you provide complete logs?


----------



## ivannew2012 (Oct 16, 2013)

motherboard gigabyte H61M-D2-B3, cpu i5-3450(hd 2500), drivers Win64_153117, system windows 8 64bit, install driver from safe mode(can't install from normal mode, BSOD), no extra parameters for qvs, black screen on twitch and twitch say is "Video codec must be set to h.264 (it is currently "unknown")". Local record is playble, but only from start, rewind is broken. Log http://pastebin.com/4pUecE28 , Local video http://speedy.sh/aD6rG/2013-10-16-1630-15.mp4

With qsvimpl=,d3d9,1.6 same result.

With qsvimpl=,d3d9,1.4 same result, obs say in log "Warning -- Could not initialize QSV session using custom settings" http://pastebin.com/ctPYzuYh

Driver version win64_152812, all worked fine without extra params, log http://pastebin.com/JzD8Cj6A


----------



## Palana (Oct 16, 2013)

ivannew2012 said:
			
		

> […]
> Log http://pastebin.com/4pUecE28
> […]
> log "Warning -- Could not initialize QSV session using custom settings" http://pastebin.com/ctPYzuYh
> ...


None of your logs lists the igpu; are you sure the igpu and quicksync are working (ie low cpu consumption while using qsv, and a monitor connected to the igpu shows the desktop)?


----------



## ivannew2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

even i remove my main gpu and connect only igpu i have same result with latest drivers. Need try use those extra settings while i connect only igpu.


----------



## bounceplink (Oct 17, 2013)

Does QSV have an upper limit on resolution?  I run in native 2560x1600 and when I try to use QSV in anything greater than downscaling to 1.50 (1706x1066) it pops up the qsvimpl invalid parameter error and crashes out.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

On win8, only igpu, 15.31.17 drivers, qsvimpl=,d3d9,1.4, dark stream on twitch and he says not supported format, log http://speedy.sh/jzmYE/2013-10-17-2031-07.log

Quick Sync is enabled, 4% cpu usage by OBS.exe. If qsv not been enabled cpu usage be like 80% because i choose slower preset in x264 encoder.

Now try Win7 with extra settings...

Same result, maybe intel "fix" something, like they fix no overclock on chipset b85. My motherboard is for sandy bridge, but processor is on ivy-bridge. It's just not qualified guesses. Maybe in future it will work for me.

For now latest drivers(15.31.17) don't work for me and it's not a problem, use older one without issues.


----------



## Palana (Oct 17, 2013)

bounceplink said:
			
		

> Does QSV have an upper limit on resolution?  I run in native 2560x1600 and when I try to use QSV in anything greater than downscaling to 1.50 (1706x1066) it pops up the qsvimpl invalid parameter error and crashes out.


Sandy Bridge has an upper limit of 1920x1200 unfortunately, on Ivy Bridge and later it's something 4K


			
				ivannew2012 said:
			
		

> On win8, only igpu, 15.31.17 drivers, qsvimpl=,d3d9,1.4, dark stream on twitch and he says not supported format, log http://speedy.sh/jzmYE/2013-10-17-2031-07.log
> 
> Quick Sync is enabled, 4% cpu usage by OBS.exe. If qsv not been enabled cpu usage be like 80% because i choose slower preset in x264 encoder.
> 
> ...


I see; the issue with your iGPU not being logged by obs should be fixed. No idea what to do about the newer drivers though, but as long as it works with the older drivers … you are probably right on the random "fix"/incompatibility introduced by intel or Sandy Bridge class mainboards having wonky support for Ivy Bridge (graphics)


----------



## solidxpanda (Oct 23, 2013)

Is QSV effected by changing my presets? Wasn't sure since it's using a different part of my CPU. Still figuring out the QSV settings. As of late I've been able to get a much better video picture. Doubling my buffer has really helped.

BUT, one problem I had with a recent broadcast/test was some severe pixelation! You can see the pixelation at around the 25 second mark and even more throughout the video below...
http://www.twitch.tv/pandaxgaming/b/472663770

Any idea as to what could be causing that? Leaving my log below.


Spoiler



23:41:14: Open Broadcaster Software v0.582b - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
23:41:14: -------------------------------
23:41:14: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz
23:41:14: CPU Speed: 2394MHz
23:41:14: Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
23:41:14: stepping id: 3, model 60, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
23:41:14: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1366, 768}
23:41:14: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
23:41:14: Aero is Enabled
23:41:14: -------------------------------
23:41:14: OBS Modules:
23:41:14: Base Address     Module
23:41:14: 003C0000         OBS.exe
23:41:14: 6DEA0000         OBSApi.dll
23:41:14: 6E400000         DShowPlugin.dll
23:41:14: 6DC30000         GraphicsCapture.dll
23:41:14: 6DC10000         NoiseGate.dll
23:41:14: 6DBF0000         PSVPlugin.dll
23:41:14: ------------------------------------------
23:41:14: Adapter 1
23:41:14:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600
23:41:14:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 33554432
23:41:14:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1845493760
23:41:14:   Video Adapter Output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1366, 768}, attached=true
23:41:14: ------------------------------------------
23:41:14: Adapter 2
23:41:14:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 
23:41:14:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2090725376
23:41:14:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147610624
23:41:14: =====Stream Start: 2013-10-22, 23:41:14===============================================
23:41:14:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:41:14:   Base resolution: 1280x720
23:41:14:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:41:14: ------------------------------------------
23:41:14: Loading up D3D10 on Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600...
23:41:14: ------------------------------------------
23:41:14: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:41:14: Playback device Default
23:41:14: ------------------------------------------
23:41:14: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:41:14: ------------------------------------------
23:41:14: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:41:14:     bitrate: 128
23:41:14: ------------------------------------------
23:41:14:     device: LGP Stream Engine,
23:41:14:     device id (null),
23:41:14:     chosen type: YUY2, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-166666
23:41:14:     use buffering: false - 0, fourCC: 'YUY2'
23:41:14: 
23:41:14: Using directshow input
23:41:14: Scene buffering time set to 700
23:41:14: Found QSV hardware support
23:41:15: ------------------------------------------
23:41:15: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)
23:41:15: Using 10 bitstreams and 10 frame buffers
23:41:15: ------------------------------------------
23:41:15: Video Encoding: QSV
23:41:15:     fps: 60
23:41:15:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:41:15:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
23:41:15:     CBR: yes
23:41:15:     CFR: yes
23:41:15:     max bitrate: 3500
23:41:15: ------------------------------------------
23:41:15: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 1536000, samples per sec is 192000
23:41:31: ------------------------------------------
23:41:31:     device: LGP Stream Engine,
23:41:31:     device id (null),
23:41:31:     chosen type: YUY2, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-166666
23:41:31:     use buffering: false - 0, fourCC: 'YUY2'
23:41:31: 
23:41:31:     device audio info - bits per sample: 16, channels: 2, samples per sec: 44100, block size: 4
23:42:23: ------------------------------------------
23:42:23:     device: LGP Stream Engine,
23:42:23:     device id (null),
23:42:23:     chosen type: YUY2, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-166666
23:42:23:     use buffering: false - 0, fourCC: 'YUY2'
23:42:23:     audio device: Disable,
23:42:23:     audio device id Disabled,
23:42:23: 
23:42:40: ------------------------------------------
23:42:40:     device: LGP Stream Engine,
23:42:40:     device id (null),
23:42:40:     chosen type: YUY2, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-166666
23:42:40:     use buffering: false - 0, fourCC: 'YUY2'
23:42:40:     audio device: Disable,
23:42:40:     audio device id Disabled,
23:42:40: 
23:49:42: Total frames encoded: 30416, total frames duplicated: 155 (0.51%)
23:49:42: Total frames rendered: 30288, number of late frames: 4 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:49:43: 
23:49:43: Profiler time results:
23:49:43: 
23:49:43: ==============================================================
23:49:43: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.02 ms] [children: 78.5%] [unaccounted: 21.5%]
23:49:43: | scene->Preprocess - [73.8%] [avg time: 1.49 ms]
23:49:43: | GPU download and conversion - [4.7%] [avg time: 0.095 ms] [children: 2.38%] [unaccounted: 2.33%]
23:49:43: | | flush - [0.99%] [avg time: 0.02 ms]
23:49:43: | | CopyResource - [1.09%] [avg time: 0.022 ms]
23:49:43: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.297%] [avg time: 0.006 ms]
23:49:43: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 1.092 ms] [children: 99.3%] [unaccounted: 0.733%]
23:49:43: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.3%] [avg time: 1.084 ms]
23:49:43: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.047 ms] [children: 57.4%] [unaccounted: 42.6%]
23:49:43: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [44.7%] [avg time: 0.021 ms]
23:49:43: | QueueEncodeTask - [12.8%] [avg time: 0.006 ms]
23:49:43: ==============================================================
23:49:43: 
23:49:43: 
23:49:43: Profiler CPU results:
23:49:43: 
23:49:43: ==============================================================
23:49:43: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 1.52 ms, total 46046.9 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 1.105 ms, total 33468.8 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0.022 ms, total 687.5 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 171.875 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: | | CopyResource - [cpu time: avg 0.004 ms, total 140.625 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 46.875 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: Convert444Threads - [cpu time: avg 0.955 ms, total 57812.5 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:49:43: | Convert444toNV12 - [cpu time: avg 0.951 ms, total 57531.3 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:49:43: encoder thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: | QueueEncodeTask - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:49:43: ==============================================================
23:49:43: 
23:49:43: =====Stream End: 2013-10-22, 23:49:43=================================================
23:50:04: =====Stream Start: 2013-10-22, 23:50:04===============================================
23:50:04:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
23:50:04:   Base resolution: 1280x720
23:50:04:   Output resolution: 1280x720
23:50:04: ------------------------------------------
23:50:04: Loading up D3D10 on Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600...
23:50:04: ------------------------------------------
23:50:04: Audio Format: 48000hz
23:50:04: Playback device Default
23:50:04: ------------------------------------------
23:50:04: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
23:50:04: ------------------------------------------
23:50:04: Audio Encoding: AAC
23:50:04:     bitrate: 128
23:50:04: ------------------------------------------
23:50:04:     device: LGP Stream Engine,
23:50:04:     device id (null),
23:50:04:     chosen type: YUY2, usingFourCC: false, res: 1280x720 - 1280x720, frameIntervals: 166666-166666
23:50:04:     use buffering: false - 0, fourCC: 'YUY2'
23:50:04:     audio device: Disable,
23:50:04:     audio device id Disabled,
23:50:04: 
23:50:04: Using directshow input
23:50:04: Scene buffering time set to 700
23:50:04: Found QSV hardware support
23:50:04: ------------------------------------------
23:50:04: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)
23:50:04: Using 10 bitstreams and 10 frame buffers
23:50:04: ------------------------------------------
23:50:04: Video Encoding: QSV
23:50:04:     fps: 60
23:50:04:     width: 1280, height: 720
23:50:04:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
23:50:04:     CBR: yes
23:50:04:     CFR: yes
23:50:04:     max bitrate: 3500
23:50:04: ------------------------------------------
23:50:04: MMDeviceAudioSource: Frequency for device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' is 1536000, samples per sec is 192000
23:50:06: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
23:50:06:   Server selection: rtmp://live-iad.justin.tv/app
23:50:06:   Interface: Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30) (ethernet, 100 mbps)
23:50:06: Completed handshake with rtmp://live-iad.justin.tv/app in 657 ms.
23:50:07: SO_SNDBUF was at 65536
23:50:07: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
23:53:41: Total frames encoded: 12937, total frames duplicated: 5 (0.04%)
23:53:41: Total frames rendered: 12945, number of late frames: 1 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to be late)
23:53:41: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Graceful loop exit
23:53:42: Average send payload: 104593 bytes, average send interval: 249 ms
23:53:42: Number of times waited to send: 124, Waited for a total of 466892 bytes
23:53:42: Number of b-frames dropped: 553 (4.3%), Number of p-frames dropped: 48 (0.38%), Total 601 (4.7%)
23:53:42: Number of bytes sent: 89531824
23:53:42: 
23:53:42: Profiler time results:
23:53:42: 
23:53:42: ==============================================================
23:53:42: video thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.571 ms] [children: 82.7%] [unaccounted: 17.3%]
23:53:42: | scene->Preprocess - [76.5%] [avg time: 1.966 ms]
23:53:42: | GPU download and conversion - [6.22%] [avg time: 0.16 ms] [children: 4.98%] [unaccounted: 1.24%]
23:53:42: | | flush - [3.42%] [avg time: 0.088 ms]
23:53:42: | | CopyResource - [1.21%] [avg time: 0.031 ms]
23:53:42: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.35%] [avg time: 0.009 ms]
23:53:42: Convert444Threads - [100%] [avg time: 1.394 ms] [children: 99.1%] [unaccounted: 0.933%]
23:53:42: | Convert444toNV12 - [99.1%] [avg time: 1.381 ms]
23:53:42: encoder thread frame - [100%] [avg time: 0.089 ms] [children: 43.8%] [unaccounted: 56.2%]
23:53:42: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [32.6%] [avg time: 0.029 ms]
23:53:42: | QueueEncodeTask - [11.2%] [avg time: 0.01 ms]
23:53:42: ==============================================================
23:53:42: 
23:53:42: 
23:53:42: Profiler CPU results:
23:53:42: 
23:53:42: ==============================================================
23:53:42: video thread frame - [cpu time: avg 2.123 ms, total 27484.4 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: | scene->Preprocess - [cpu time: avg 1.669 ms, total 21609.4 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: | GPU download and conversion - [cpu time: avg 0.108 ms, total 1406.25 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: | | flush - [cpu time: avg 0.065 ms, total 843.75 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: | | CopyResource - [cpu time: avg 0.026 ms, total 343.75 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 46.875 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: Convert444Threads - [cpu time: avg 1.244 ms, total 32093.8 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:53:42: | Convert444toNV12 - [cpu time: avg 1.236 ms, total 31890.6 ms] [avg calls per frame: 2]
23:53:42: encoder thread frame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: | ProcessEncodedFrame - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: | QueueEncodeTask - [cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:53:42: ==============================================================
23:53:42: 
23:53:42: =====Stream End: 2013-10-22, 23:53:42=================================================


----------



## Krazy (Oct 23, 2013)

QSV is not affected by presets.  Hardware encoders are generally very limited in the settings you can tweak on them.


----------



## solidxpanda (Oct 24, 2013)

Which specific settings effect QSV?


----------



## slickpad (Oct 24, 2013)

solidxpanda... that past broadcast you linked, is quicksync @ 3500 bitrate? What sorcery is this? And to the mods, does the generation of intel HD graphics play a role in quicksync quality?


----------



## solidxpanda (Oct 24, 2013)

slickpad said:
			
		

> solidxpanda... that past broadcast you linked, is quicksync @ 3500 bitrate? What sorcery is this? And to the mods, does the generation of intel HD graphics play a role in quicksync quality?


Without a ''higher'' bitrate I couldn't get a picture without blockyness.


----------



## slickpad (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm just baffled at how it was even remotely that crispy clear @ 3500 bitrate.


----------



## solidxpanda (Oct 24, 2013)

slickpad said:
			
		

> I'm just baffled at how it was even remotely that crispy clear @ 3500 bitrate.


Clear, yes! But the weird video blurs at 0.27 and so on weren't cool :(. I'm trying to figure out what caused that exactly.


----------



## XeiZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Its the HD4600 , haswell is already really advanced and looks quite good compared to the "garbage" that sandy & ivy´s hardware encoder produce.


----------



## slickpad (Oct 24, 2013)

So would that make the i3 4330 or 4340 the goat of cheap gaming/streaming builds? And onto panda, hopefully you get an answer, because if you can eliminate that problem, you'd have one amazing looking stream for 5% cpu usage. I'd love to see how it would look if you streamed ssf4AE on pc @ 1080p. Btw, I used to actually watch your stream when you had latif playing in those ft10s. Sucks that he had to move away, definitely my favourite player and the viper that I'll never be!


----------



## solidxpanda (Oct 24, 2013)

slickpad said:
			
		

> So would that make the i3 4330 or 4340 the goat of cheap gaming/streaming builds? And onto panda, hopefully you get an answer, because if you can eliminate that problem, you'd have one amazing looking stream for 5% cpu usage. I'd love to see how it would look if you streamed ssf4AE on pc @ 1080p. Btw, I used to actually watch your stream when you had latif playing in those ft10s. Sucks that he had to move away, definitely my favourite player and the viper that I'll never be!


Yeah, if my internet was sufficient I'd definitely test 1080p. And nice to know! Glad you enjoyed the stream. I miss Latif :(.


----------

